# SIM2 Domino D80



## ghard685 (Jan 22, 2007)

I am thinking about purchasing a SIM2 Domino D80 projector. 

I have looked at other posts, but not seen anything about this projector. Does anybody have any experiences with this projector?

Thanks.

Gary


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a friend with what I think is a Domino 30H.

it's a 1280x720 projector.

I'm really impressed with it - very sharp - they must be using an excellent lens.

He picked his up used, and for what he paid, I think its inline with other projectors in the price range.

I haven't seen any talk about the 80 yet - I'm sure it's going to be a great projector - the big question for me would be, does it justify the higher sim 2 cost?

Certainly the cheaper the projector, the more who can afford it, and the more talked about it is - so you'll find lots and lots of talk all over the web on the $999 USD projectors, but finding about the expensive ones is sometimes tough...
PLUS - if the 80 is anything like my friends 30, you won't find a single 80 owner spending time writing on a forum - they'll all be too busy watching their SIM2s!


----------

